# UK-Greek Dual Citizenship



## elgreco (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello, I wonder if someone can help/advise.

I live in the UK and hold a UK passport. I am looking to obtain a dual Greek passport.

My parents are both English. They moved to Greece in 1980. I was born in Greece in 1984. I lived and was schooled in Greece until the age of 13 when my parents emigrated back to the UK. They lived there legally for 16/17 years.

They still have their taxation and employment paperwork evidencing their legal stay for all that time and I have all my Greek school paperwork all the way from nursery to secondary school when I left.

I am hoping that under these circumstances I would be entitled to dual citizenship.

Has anyone come across similar? Any help or advise is most welcomed.

Thanks... Andreas (oh yep... even got a Greek first name :-D )


----------



## Corfu Girl (Mar 20, 2017)

*Dual nationality*

It might be worth finding out what your National Service responsibilities would be before committing to Greek nationality. I think you would almost certainly have to join one of the armed forces - probably for a reduced service period - but maybe not part of your life plan? I presume you are hoping to acquire a European passport after Brexit?


----------



## elgreco (Mar 13, 2017)

Corfu Girl said:


> It might be worth finding out what your National Service responsibilities would be before committing to Greek nationality. I think you would almost certainly have to join one of the armed forces - probably for a reduced service period - but maybe not part of your life plan? I presume you are hoping to acquire a European passport after Brexit?


Hi, thanks for your reply. I looked into it and as I live abroad and am full time employed I would not be called for National Service. This would only kick in if I lived in Greece for more than 6 months of the year.

Do you know what, although coincidental timing with Brexit etc and yes, this could be beneficial, it's not my main reason for wanting it. It sounds corny I know but in my heart I am Greek. When you grow up somewhere like Greece, it leaves a mark on you. I came to the UK with English as a second language and all my values, culture and attitude was very much Greek. I wish I'd have done this years ago.

I just hope I can make it happen. Not having much luck at the moment.


----------



## tryanything (Jul 8, 2011)

HI Andreas, please see below.
Ways to get Greek citizenship

My Guess is you will be entitled to gain Greek citizenship. All the best


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

elgreco said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. I looked into it and as I live abroad and am full time employed I would not be called for National Service. This would only kick in if I lived in Greece for more than 6 months of the year.
> 
> Do you know what, although coincidental timing with Brexit etc and yes, this could be beneficial, it's not my main reason for wanting it. It sounds corny I know but in my heart I am Greek. When you grow up somewhere like Greece, it leaves a mark on you. I came to the UK with English as a second language and all my values, culture and attitude was very much Greek. I wish I'd have done this years ago.
> 
> I just hope I can make it happen. Not having much luck at the moment.



unless things have changed you will be called up unless you get an exemption from the military.
You may already be classed as absent without leave because of your age assuming you are classified as Greek

You need to start with obtaining a national ID without this nothing will happen.


cheers


----------

